# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Play "R. U. R. Rossum's Universal Robots"

## Airicist

Author - Karel Čapek

Play "R. U. R. Rossum's Universal Robots" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 14, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 15, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 7, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Czech Play That Gave Us the Word ‘Robot’"
Karel Čapek's play "R.U.R." premiered in January 1921. Its influence cannot be overstated.

by John M. Jordan
July 29, 2019

----------

